# Little afternoon cobia trip



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

5 for 7. Kept 3, released 2 dinks. Short clip of 2 of them.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice report. Looked pretty calm out there today. Don't try to tell us you caught 5 in two hours...come on. 

Do ya'll always use a skirt on your snatch hook?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Snatch hook? You gotta be f***ing kidding. No wonder I quit posting reports.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Snatch hook? You gotta be fucking kidding. No wonder I quit posting reports.


Believe the above type statements is the reason a lot of people don't post. Nice catch and even better on the realease


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations Wade. Don't be so sensitive....only kidding.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't see a damn bit of humor in it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Holler bald man. I can cast and gaff. That's pretty much it though so ...


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice report. I appreciate the report.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Nice report. Looked pretty calm out there today. Don't try to tell us you caught 5 in two hours...come on.
> 
> Do ya'll always use a skirt on your snatch hook?


Dang booger eater.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

nice.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn dog hunters.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtg guys....I know things like this can and will happen. When's dinner?
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice going " Bodacious" crew , way to break her in right! Nice gaff shot Wade.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

5 for 7 is great.

Please know MANY are Jealous.

X- Bobby saw none, he refers to the "Illusive Cobia".

But he got to snatch a Blue Angel.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go Wade! I may try to go out to do a little looking this week.......CONGRATS to you and the crew!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice on the gaff shot and great job all around on putting them in the boat. I guess that is what you call catching. Tim and I went cobia watching. I think the ones we seen were the left over from your pod. Maybe they seen what you did to their buddies then got a case of lock jaw for us.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> Nice report. Looked pretty calm out there today. Don't try to tell us you caught 5 in two hours...come on.
> 
> Do ya'll always use a skirt on your snatch hook?


Comments like that about a moderator will get you banned from the PFF for life?

A bit heavy handed:thumbdown:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like you guys have it dialed in ! Congrats on a great day Cobia fishing!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice fishing guy's!!!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Nice report. Looked pretty calm out there today. Don't try to tell us you caught 5 in two hours...come on.
> 
> Do ya'll always use a skirt on your snatch hook?



I paint all my snatching trebles pink....... Eating an eel, or jig, taking a spear to the dome or shooting that slut with a .40....... They gonna die. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Good work by the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

